# Spouse - Filing taxes in France



## tashu (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello!

I tried to look around for some information about filing taxes in France. I got confused about how to do those taxes in France.

Background - 
My spouse (French and resident alien) and I are living in United States. We did a joint tax filing this year in USA. 

Basic questions -
Do we need to file taxes in France?
If yes, what do we need to do?
Is there a tax service for France resides in US and is able to speak/type in English and able to work with technology efficiently (emailing/upload documents)?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Simply put, it is very unlikely you would have to file French income taxes - unless you have French sourced income that is subject to taxes. (Examples would be rental income on a French property, some business interest in France that pays you). But France does not tax its citizens who live overseas based only on their nationality. (The US does and is almost the only country to do so.)



> Basic questions -
> Do we need to file taxes in France?


Probably not, unless your spouse is drawing income from France that is taxable in France.


> If yes, what do we need to do?


Nothing, if any French sourced income is something like bank interest or investment income that is withheld for taxes.


> Is there a tax service for France resides in US and is able to speak/type in English and able to work with technology efficiently (emailing/upload documents)?


No. There is the French online system for filing taxes - all in French. But even that doesn't require you to upload documents. I think you can sleep peacefully at night, content in the knowledge that you have no French tax filing obligation.


----------

